# Free photo editing dowload for windows 7?



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2011)

Have any suggestions, folks?  I tried GIMP before but it's not very user-friendly (not to me, anyway).


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Have any suggestions, folks?  I tried GIMP before but it's not very user-friendly (not to me, anyway).



LOL, I was going to suggest it.

It is about as friendly to the inapt as Photoshop (I had an old version of that one time, never could get it to do a thing) I found gimp half way manuverable...not that I ever got anything done with it...except the texture to put as background on my forum...and no, no picture involved...

I had a cheesy program once that came with the flatbed scanner...
Had a couple nice features, naturally nothing in the shape of a photoshop...just minor enhancements...kinda miss it. Simple but good...maybe I still got the disc....

Good luck finding something.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree; GIMP is not user friendly for those without a graphic arts background.  Maybe a computer graphic arts background...  But it IS free!

What are you trying to do?  Sometimes it's just as easy to open the photo in something like Paint and make the changes that way.  And Microsoft's Photo Editor package has some decent features for simple things like red eye elimination.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2011)

Paint ain't doin' it for me.

I need to make some fotos look mashed-potatoey.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2011)

www.gimp.org isn't loading.

Ima try Photoscape for Windows 7


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2011)

ehhh, gimp used to be a 2 part download...you had to have the one to open the other or something...but it's been a while since I tried.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 28, 2011)

Check Googles tools.  They used to have some editor.


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2011)

ahh, man, rusty mind...

downloads.com

free samples, some outright free software.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 28, 2011)

Try Paint.net, it should be available at cnet.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't used the program in awhile but irfanview was a good picture viewer and it had some decent editing features when I used it last you can get it at www.irfanview.com.


----------



## mmartist (Apr 4, 2012)

Except IrfanView you can check Google's Picasa. It also have some editing features that may be handy. The interface is very user-friendly.


----------

